# setting up remote device app for security camera dvr



## bbqbrisket (Sep 26, 2004)

anyone have some experience in setting up a remote device for security camera dvr

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo confused..
too many ports, too many ip address too many, too many places to put them all.
I am using Meye, have a DNS address and don't really know where to put what in both the DVR settings as well as the
device (my cell).

any help would be greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

bbqbrisket said:


> any help would be greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatly appreciated.


You should first use the "Report" link at the bottom of your post and request a moderator close this thread. Then go to the device list at *Software & Hardware > Phones & Handheld Devices*. Click on the link that lists your device and post your problem in that forum. You may want to use a subject line of *Need Help Setting up MEye* to maximize that chances that someone familiar with the App will stop by and help you.

The Tech Tips and Reviews forum is for posting tips and product reviews that you want to share with other members, not for requesting tipsto solve a specific problem.


----------



## bbqbrisket (Sep 26, 2004)

okay


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed duplicate 
http://forums.techguy.org/android-phones-tablets/1111251-settin-up-meye.html


----------

